# Old Captain down South



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Hey guys and gurls it’s great to be here and with over 50 years on the water maybe I can help someone that needs help with info about the Everglades Backcountry and the Key’s.
I’m 70 and still fishing a 32 year old Hewes skiff that I try to keep looking new?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! Love the old Hewes -- I have a '94 Redfisher 18 that's treated me really well for the last several years.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Captgreg said:


> Hey guys and gurls it’s great to be here and with over 50 years on the water maybe I can help someone that needs help with info about the Everglades Backcountry and the Key’s.
> I’m 70 and still fishing a 32 year old Hewes skiff that I try to keep looking new?


Welcome! May need to take you up on that offer from time to time!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

flatzcrazy said:


> Welcome! May need to take you up on that offer from time to time!


Bring it on be glad to help you I had to survey the complete Everglades for USGS.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome @Captgreg. We'll sure hit you up. Did you mostly fly fish or spin


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

permitchaser said:


> Welcome @Captgreg. We'll sure hit you up. Did you mostly fly fish or spin


Done it all but Backcountry was what I love.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

I'm just old enough (49) to remember central FL bass/speck fishing before tilapia. What changes down there stand out the most?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome Captain


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Littlefish said:


> I'm just old enough (49) to remember central FL bass/speck fishing before tilapia. What changes down there stand out the most?


I would say Snakehead fish, Knife-fish, Tourist Lol 😝.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

Just ran for the first time from Key Largo to around terrapin bay. Lot of water out there. Lot of islands. Lot of terrain to cover. It was a hum king experience and made me feel small! 

I hardly saw anyone fishing any of the space in between key largo and Flamingo. Once I got closer to flamingo I saw plenty of boats. 

I feel like I may need 50 years on the water to figure to figure this place out


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Mike tries to fish said:


> Just ran for the first time from Key Largo to around terrapin bay. Lot of water out there. Lot of islands. Lot of terrain to cover. It was a hum king experience and made me feel small!
> 
> I hardly saw anyone fishing any of the space in between key largo and Flamingo. Once I got closer to flamingo I saw plenty of boats.
> 
> I feel like I may need 50 years on the water to figure to figure this place out


Trust me been doing it that much or more and still learning.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Captgreg said:


> I would say Snakehead fish, Knife-fish, Tourist Lol 😝.


Clown fish has to be the strangest fish to catch?


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

There are s.w. clownfish in the keys?!?
I have a small FL/Carribean reef tank, and ppl really need to stop releasing exotic stuff.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Captgreg said:


> Bring it on be glad to help you I had to survey the complete Everglades for USGS.





Captgreg said:


> Bring it on be glad to help you I had to survey the complete Everglades for USGS.


I was a surveyor for many years as well!


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Littlefish said:


> There are s.w. clownfish in the keys?!?
> I have a small FL/Carribean reef tank, and ppl really need to stop releasing exotic stuff.


I’m sorry I should have said the fresh water canals in the Everglades not the Key’s.


----------



## EDresser (Jul 2, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

EDresser said:


> Welcome!





EDresser said:


> Welcome!


Thank you.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Captgreg said:


> Hey guys and gurls it’s great to be here and with over 50 years on the water maybe I can help someone that needs help with info about the Everglades Backcountry and the Key’s.
> I’m 70 and still fishing a 32 year old Hewes skiff that I try to keep looking new?


Welcome aboard Capt! Thank you for joining and being so willing to share. Experience like yours is a treasure.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

manny2376 said:


> Welcome aboard Capt! Thank you for joining and being so willing to share. Experience like yours is a treasure.


No problem after being in the Key’s and Everglades for over 50 years you learn a little and I don’t claim to know it all but rite now at 70 I’m back on the water just a little slower this time?


----------

